#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  So, I gave up smoking

## dirtydog

Well it is more than 3 days since I last had a cigarette, got to admit it is fuking hard, I went the cold turkey route, none of these shite props for me, no e cigarettes, no nicotine gum, although I have some in the fridge but really have no desire for nicotine anyway, been smoking between 60 and 20 perday for over 30 years, so the time has come, well, also due to a couple of dead bits in my lungs, only really minor, Dr's are hoping it is asthma, second choice is COPD, as ventolin has no effect on me at all I got to go with COPD, this really isn't a major problem, but does mean having to give up smoking.

So day 3 I noticed my sense of smell is coming back, I can smell the flowers in our tiny little garden area from the 3rd or 4th floor, I also went to Lotus today and noticed that most of Pattaya stinks of shit, how the fuk can non smokers live here when the place stinks of shit just about every where?

Smoking trigger moments, hmmmm, just about everything you do will make you think it is time for a cigarette, even down to right clicking on a movie and clicking play with vlc player, your gonna watch a movie, time to light up a cigarette.

First 2 days I was thinking of cigarettes maybe every 5 minutes, got to control those trigger moments and get rid of them, now maybe down to every 15 minutes, although to be honest I don't really want a cigarette, it's just the thought pops into your head it is time for a cigarette every time you hit a trigger moment.

Another day or so and it will be time for my lungs to start trying to clear themselves, I should imagine thats going to be pretty bad, although I am ready and waiting for it with a few bottles of medicene such as mucous thinners and stuff like that.

So, hopefully this is the end of my smoking career, pretty sure it is, going to have to avoid bars and beer for a while though as that trigger will be too strong I think.

----------


## Carrabow

Good for you Dog, it will only get easier from this point.

----------


## sunsetter

crack on mate, good luck

----------


## Rural Surin

Dramatic change of lifestyle.

Best of luck to ya, Dog.

----------


## the dogcatcher

You'll be dead in days.

----------


## dirtydog

I'm drinking a scotch and water at the moment, going to have a shower soon and go to bed, quite amazing the trigger moments for the old cigarettes, maybe every 30 seconds, where is the ashtray with my cigarette in, time for a cigarette with this scotch, looks like the scotch is going to have to be dumped for a month or 2  :Sad:

----------


## Carrabow

Take a break from all of it for a week or two. Look at the positive side, you will save money  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Congrats DD, quite amazing how things start to feel better almost immediately. 

The taste of a cigarette in a few weeks time (if you have a moment of weakness that is) will seem quite repulsive so resistance to returning to the weed does get easier.

Great news, keep the determination going

----------


## Gallowspole

Make some Coleman's Mustard powder paste (not the pussy jar stuff) or get a tube of Wasabi - every time the urge comes take a dose of mustard or wasabi. Brings tears to the eyes and kills the need for weed. It's worked for me 10 times. Didn't need an 11th...watching my best mate of 40 years die last year was the eventual kicker.

----------


## dirtydog

> quite amazing how things start to feel better almost immediately.


Pretty sure it will get worse as I try to cough up my lungs as stuff starts loosening  :Sad: 






> watching my best mate of 40 years die last year was the eventual kicker.


Yeah, my mate has just been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, wasn't really a smoker, probably got 8 months to live at most and doesn't know it  :Sad:  my little bits of dead lung on par with that is just a tiny cut on my finger, got to admit I always think the worst, was going to phone the hospital he's in to see if the room next to him was booked  :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> noticed that most of Pattaya stinks of shit, how the fuk can non smokers live here when the place stinks of shit just about every where?


Serious Post! But this is priceless!

3 months are the worst. Craving always exists deep down. You will hit a wall in at somepoint. Happens when you think you have it beat. Not trying to scare but the medical guys reckon smoking is one of the hardest addictions to beat. Go for it and good luck.

----------


## yortyiam

The best way to stop ,I found was to hate the whole smoking thing. I stopped just before the ban was to be enforced in the U.K. I sat down and just thought, sod all this! I am now stopped 5 years this year, and don't even want to restart although, in the past I did relapse.I have stopped before for periods of years only to get back on 'em. My Father suffered ill health ( C.O.P.D ) ,to say it was miserable for Him and Us is an understatement. I couldn't hate someone enough to want them to go through the problems he encountered. So, the very best of luck.

----------


## dirtydog

> My Father suffered ill health ( C.O.P.D ) ,to say it was miserable for Him and Us is an understatement.


I caught it early due to the problems I am still having with my throat, ie walk down 4 flights of stairs, ride the bike to 7/11 and back, walk up 4 flights of stairs 2 at a time, I was out of breath for maybe 1 minute, that isn't normal for me, worst comes to the worst I will get the dead bits cut out, that will help stop any infections in the future and allow the rest of my lungs to develop a bit more on getting oxygen into the blood etc, at present the blood tests are still perfect for all that rubbish even with the bronical infection which is just about finished now.

----------


## Looper

Short bursts of intense aerobic exercise 3 times a week will speed up the clearing of the lungs. Cycling machine is best, 1 minute warm-up and then 2 minutes as hard as your legs can go. The quadriceps can burn glucose faster than any other muscle due to their size so they force the lungs to supply new air at the fastest rate.

----------


## Bung

Good on you DD. Your right, it is thise trigger moments that are the hardest but you are well aware of them and can deal with them, just ride them out and they will go away.

What made me fall ff the wagon last time was going through a divorce and after a big fight took off up the road for a beer to cool off and they sold single smokes so was too easy to just have the one. Then I found myself riding up there all the time to buy just the one and there you go.

I still get the urge sometimes, usually after a couple of drinks when your guard comes down. Some say it will never leave you altogether but one thing that keeps me away from them is when you see someone smoking you can't help but think what a sad loser they look like puffing away like that and the fact that you stink afterwards, if you are trying to impress a girl who doesn't smoke you may as well go roll around in dog shit. Also I got high blood pressure and general health concerns about smoking. Let's face it, it is never going to enhance your life is it?

The first week is the hardest, then you will find it easier. Watch out when you drink. It is a good time to go on the wagon for a month or so at the same time. 

Stick it out and let us know how you're going.

----------


## dirtydog

Yeah, I know I can't go to a bar at this time, that would be trigger moments every couple of seconds, doubt anybody could take that, it's the trigger moments you got to watch out for and change, the bar will be the hardest  :Sad:

----------


## larvidchr

^ Escorts   :Wink:  ?

Hang in there with the smoking stop DD, and hope you get the other stuff sorted as soon as possible  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Well done and just keep to it!

This saves me from writing a PM to another member that I was going to do last night but forgot, Have you started or even picked up that book yet???

 :Smile:   You know who you are....!

----------


## S Landreth

Good Luck!

----------


## klong toey

You have only stopped at the moment,6 months to a year given up.
Its bloody hard for the first few weeks probably be like a bomb waiting to explode bite everyones heads off.I gave up after 35 years of smoking had a few puffs for the first couple of weeks then stopped altogether,the odd puff was a better than punching someone.I did put a bit if weight on but i feel so much better specially the lungs.
You realise how much smokers stink and how that stench affected your family,hope they are none smokers other wise going to be tough.

----------


## dirtydog

> the odd puff was a better than punching someone.I did put a bit if weight on but i feel so much better specially the lungs.


Naa, I aint doing the odd puff, start that I might aswell buy a packet, although I have some in the drawer here, the family doesn't smoke, the weight isn't a problem, with the throat problem I have had I can afford to put on 15kilo no problem.

----------


## klong toey

I only put 5kgs on but for a while just kept eating i could not believe how i could always feel hungry despite the ridiculous amount of food i was eating.
Thankfully it eased after about 2 months so the _Mr_ Creosote scenario failed.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well done mate , when I gave up I bought 20 Capstan full strength lit one up half smoked it chucked it out the window and crumpled the rest up chucked them to and promised myself to do the same if ever I got the urge again , and as I don't like loosing money I never did.

     Good idea to have a weigh in soon ,, as it soon piles on as the old fag substitutes kick in after dinner .
      Stick at it ,, it will get easier

----------


## celtic

Good luck, and think about using heroin to taper off the smokes. I think heroin will be easier to quit!

----------


## jizzybloke

Not seen him on here for a while but you could try to PM or E-mail slimboyfat and ask him to send you a pdf copy of The  Allen Carr book.
I read that and haven't had a ciggarette since!

----------


## blue

or you can get the book pdf  here

Allen Carr - Easy Way To Stop Smoking.pdf

Another benefit for  Dirty dog now  he  has kicked his 60 a day habit ,he won't need that  huge   bum bag anymore...

----------


## Jon Snow

> Not seen him on here for a while but you could try to PM or E-mail slimboyfat and ask him to send you a pdf copy of The Allen Carr book.
> I read that and haven't had a ciggarette since!


 

A guy recommended Allen Carrs Easy Way to Stop Smoking book to me.
He said it is guaranteed to work.
He said the guy does not tell you why smoking is bad for you, 
everybody already knows that.
He tells you Why you smoke and as soon as you reailise the true reasons 
why, you will stop, with no withdrawal symptoms and feel really good 
about the whole thing. 
I told him that it sounded too good to be true. He said he felt the same 
until he read the book but he stopped smoking after a 35 year, 30 
a day habit.
He said he thought it was impossible but it was actually easy after
reading this book.

So I bought the book, 450 Baht from Asia Books.
I might even read it too.

----------


## DrAndy

> So I bought the book, 450 Baht from Asia Books. I might even read it too.


you can use the pages to make roll-ups

anyway, well done DD

the best way to stop smoking is to tie your hands behind your back; you get the additional benefit of giving up that other habit too

----------


## Cujo

Good luck DD.
Gave up a sixty a day habit 2 1/2 years ago.
The first week was insane, couldn't sleep, jumpy, twitchy, every part of me hurt at one time aor another, the whole time the addiction telling me, 'just have a smoke and the hurt will go away'
I found the best way was to name it ('the addiction') Hate it and reject it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Best of luck, DD. It's a bitch. Far tougher than giving up booze. Hang in there, it will get easier!

----------


## DrAndy

> Far tougher than giving up booze


you'll be giving up sex next

----------


## kmart

> or you can get the book pdf  here
> 
> Allen Carr - Easy Way To Stop Smoking.pdf
> 
> Another benefit for  Dirty dog now  he  has kicked his 60 a day habit ,he won't need that  huge   bum bag anymore...


Yep. Recommended. Quit 6 years ago with help from this book.

Congrats on quitting without all the props; patches; gum; sprays; etc. They just prolong the agony anyway. But getting a copy of the Allan Carr book will be a massive help. Good luck.

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, you can hit yourself over the head with it when you fancy a fag

----------


## Ceburat1

Good luck man. Never take even a drag of a cig regardless of the temptation and you got it beat.  Temptation will always be there some. Quit drinking  - too many triggers therre.  I quit almost six years ago with a 60 plus per day habit for over 35 years. Feel great today.

----------


## good2bhappy

Good luck

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
>  Far tougher than giving up booze
> 
> 
> you'll be giving up sex next


Gave up all three when married to the American wife - then got divorced and rediscovered two out of three.

----------


## DrAndy

^   good on you!

----------


## Ceburat1

Being married to a white woman from the west could make any man drink and smoke and maybe even commit murder.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Being married to a white woman from the west could make any man drink and smoke and maybe even commit murder.



Thought the Holy bible said "thou shall not kill". Or does it make an exception for white women from the West?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

One thing that will change, is that your house won't smell of stale tobacco smoke anymore. Not sure the aroma of farts is much better though...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Far tougher than giving up booze.


Depends on the person.

I have packed up smoking, but not sure I could give up a few beers on a Friday evening.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Far tougher than giving up booze.
> 
> 
> Depends on the person.
> 
> I have packed up smoking, but not sure I could give up a few beers on a Friday evening.


Certainly true. In my case, I found that I could easily put booze out of my mind, but that there were many more triggers with cigarettes. For example, an actor in an old black and white movie exhaling cigarette smoke was very hard to watch, where actors drinking had no impact at all.

----------


## kmart

> One thing that will change, is that your house won't smell of stale tobacco smoke anymore. Not sure the aroma of farts is much better though...



Not being able to spit as far is also something you will have to get used to.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Sorry I have to say this!

You will feel much better now you have given up the Fags DD :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good on yu DD it has been 1 1/2 year for me

----------


## SEA Traveler

Good on you for going cold turkey.  Go for it DD.  Just do it and in the longer run will know that your did the correct thing by quitting the smoke.

----------


## isanmick

Over 5 years since I gave the bloody things up (40 a day), I thought I would miss them but now I can't stand the smell of smoke.
Beer taste so much better too. 
Good luck and hang in there, it will be well worth it.

----------


## Mid

hang in there DD, after 5 days the nico is out of the system and then as you have correctly identified it's the triggers .

I'm off 'em for 3 years this time and I think it's for good .

----------


## isanmick

^^ yep, after a week I knew I had them beat.

----------


## chitown

> I'm drinking a scotch and water at the moment


Should we expect one of your infamous threads tonight at around 2am?  :bananaman: 

Edit - I see you posted that yesterday and I went and checked. No DD rant thread - what a disappointment.  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Well the hunger pangs have started kicking in, normally 3pm if I have eaten or not I am not really that hungry, 3pm today I was starving like never before and I had had breakfast today, I am gonna put on a bit of weight I reckon.

Suprisingly the lungs haven't started clearing yet, but that maybe due to the meds I am taking.

Came out of BIG C today, must have been people smoking outside, it stunk, saw a bloke get on his motorbike and dump half a cigarette and stamp on it, I nearly cried.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Come on DD stick with it you can do it.  :bananaman:

----------


## dirtydog

^I have cigarettes here in a drawer, I haven't even looked at them or anything, no desire at all apart from first thing when I wake up and forget that I have given up smoking, takes an hour or so to get that set in my head so i can kill the trigger moments straight away.

----------


## Mid

> I have cigarettes here in a drawer


why , throw the fokers in the bin 

RIGHT BLOODY NOW .

----------


## Ratchaburi

I think in the first week when I was drinking I felt I need a sigy.
So I carried 1 in my pocket & when I got the sigy time I ran it under my noise OK
Did that a week now not a problem Keep going it is worth it in the end

----------


## Davis Knowlton

It's a security blanket. "I've got 'em if I need 'em". I kept a pack (unopened) in the office for about a month before I finally tossed them. 




> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> I have cigarettes here in a drawer
> 
> 
> why , throw the fokers in the bin 
> 
> RIGHT BLOODY NOW .

----------


## terry57

My cousin was a life long smoker up to age 60. 

One day she had a stroke but was bloody lucky as she pulled out of it with minimum effects. 

Funny thing was it killed her addiction for the fags and she ain't had one from that day.   No withdrawals or fok all.

Anyway DD, look at it this way.

The less time you have a fag in your mouth you got more time to have your Katoey mates occupying your time.    

I'm sure they will think of something to do.  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

You need something to occupy your mind at this time, something totally unrelated to smoking, have you considered keeping some old girlfriends captive in wheelie bins in your cellar?, you could pass endless hours ignoring their pleas for mercy and if the cravings become too much you could push one of them down the stairs or simply chop a few fingers off or maybe even a head.

Give it some thought......

----------


## dirtydog

^Do you think thats how the tv mod gave up smoking?

I have a rat that lives in my garden, big old bugger, my garden used to be 16 meters by 6 meters, now it is 2 meters by 4 meters, so he probably aint too happy, maybe catch and torture that, although he is really considered a pet these days as he has been here so long, I also got a big old toad, he's been here years, I offered to catch it and take it to the land, girlfriend said no as it was lucky having it live outside, not very lucky for the poor old toad though  :Sad:

----------


## Spin

> Do you think thats how the tv mod gave up smoking


Not not at all, that guy is obviously totally fucking mental.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Far tougher than giving up booze.
> 
> 
> Depends on the person.
> 
> I have packed up smoking, but not sure I could give up a few beers on a Friday evening.


Easy, switch to wine or scotch or whatever.

----------


## dirtydog

I am starving, a BBQ thing on a motorbike must have just gone past, I can smell the meat, the smoke, the burning fat, damn I could probably eat everything off his cart, this sense of smell thing is actually quite good when your not driving past drains which stink of shit.

----------


## jizzybloke

Yeah just think you'll be able to taste the shite you buy and eat from the 7 now!  :bananaman:

----------


## dirtydog

I may cut down on meals taken at 7/11, I got this gut feeling that they aren't as good as I thought they were.

----------


## Carrabow

> I may cut down on meals taken at 7/11, I got this gut feeling that they aren't as good as I thought they were.


Just use 7/11 for chewing gum, on second thought do not go there for a while. Guess what is behind the cashiers.

----------


## sabai sabai

You can do this bud

At least you are listening to your body's tell tale signs

Think of your kids

Download that Allen Carr audio tape, it will give you the drive, keep playing it

It will get easier, but it will also get harder first.

Be strong, 

all the best mate

----------


## blue

A guy down the road from me smoked 80 a day
stank to high heaven of smoke , fumes and ash
gave up -3 days passed
 then late at night , so as not to wake anyone  up  ,he sneaked into his house , 
his dogs  a jack russell and a rottie  did not recognise him  at first 
and ripped into his arse
 he coludn't sit down for weeks ...

----------


## greg47

I gave them up on feb 3,2012  after smoking for 53 years

week 1 no change

week 2 and 3 I coughed so much I thought I was going to die

and by the end of week 3 I was thinking of starting up again to stop the coughing.(but I didn't)

week 4 has been good,very little coughing.

----------


## dirtydog

The trigger moments seem to have finished for the main part, very occasionally I get a strong urge to light up a cigarette, but it aint every few minutes now, mornings are worst still as i keep forgetting i have given up, now having a scotch and not interested in the idea of a cigarette, think the gunge is about to start loosening in my lungs, thats going to be nasty but it has to go.

FOOD, I am hungry all the time, I want to be American and 200kilos, although luckily though I have a bit more fortitude than these weak knee'd Yanks and will control the weight I put on, hopefully...

----------


## sabai sabai

I've just sparked up a nice Benson and Hedges Gold.

Damn it tastes good with this beer  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> I have cigarettes here in a drawer
> 
> 
> why , throw the fokers in the bin 
> 
> RIGHT BLOODY NOW .


I disagree.
name, hate it, beat it.
I used to pick up friends packs and have a good sniff, even would light one and hold it just to show it it meant nothing to me.
I never pretended I didn't enjoy it though.

----------


## Mathos

You made a really good decision in stopping DD.

It isn't exactly easy, withdrawal can be a bugger of a job at times.

It'll get easier though.


 

Looking at this every now and again might be helpful.

Detoxification is important.

Fresh air, plenty of exercise, walking, bicycle riding,
gym work out, swimming.

Every now and then you will get badly congested,
this could and does at times lead to infections.

The odd course of amoxycillin will be needed.

General detoxification is required.

Tobacco smoke passes through the veins and arteries
via the blood, causing a build up of dangerous platlets.

Arterial thrombosis is another condition which can arise.

Arteries throughout the body are affected,
leading to angina, heart attacks, strokes and very 
poor circulation.

It damages the brain, other organs, pancreas, stomach, 
kidneys, gullet, the old bladder even.

You might even find your eye sight improves in due course, 
I certainly did.

Within three to six months the massive benefits will really 
start to show.

Drink Mullein Tea.

It's a good tip for detox and as an expectorant.

Plenty of fresh fruit and authentic fruit juices.

Mullein tea is used in cough medicines it will assist 
in cleaning the lungs and other organs.

Eating liquorice is beneficial to the lungs.

Green tea is another good antioxidant.

Drinking a lot of water is very important. 

At least six large glasses of water a day. 

It really helps to flush out the system.

I don't think there are any fast methods in cleaning up after
the years of smoking.

I'd smoked for fifty years. Heavily as well.

Even now after exercise, I bring up gunge.

Lungs were in a very bad state, but after a period 
of six months or so I really noticed the difference.

It will be five years on 1st July next.

Good luck DD and anybody else stopping, 
every credit to you.

----------


## philw

> Well it is more than 3 days since I last had a cigarette, got to admit it is fuking hard, I went the cold turkey route, none of these shite props for me, no e cigarettes, no nicotine gum, although I have some in the fridge but really have no desire for nicotine anyway, been smoking between 60 and 20 perday for over 30 years, so the time has come, well, also due to a couple of dead bits in my lungs, only really minor, Dr's are hoping it is asthma, second choice is COPD, as ventolin has no effect on me at all I got to go with COPD, this really isn't a major problem, but does mean having to give up smoking.
> 
> So day 3 I noticed my sense of smell is coming back, I can smell the flowers in our tiny little garden area from the 3rd or 4th floor, I also went to Lotus today and noticed that most of Pattaya stinks of shit, how the fuk can non smokers live here when the place stinks of shit just about every where?
> 
> Smoking trigger moments, hmmmm, just about everything you do will make you think it is time for a cigarette, even down to right clicking on a movie and clicking play with vlc player, your gonna watch a movie, time to light up a cigarette.
> 
> First 2 days I was thinking of cigarettes maybe every 5 minutes, got to control those trigger moments and get rid of them, now maybe down to every 15 minutes, although to be honest I don't really want a cigarette, it's just the thought pops into your head it is time for a cigarette every time you hit a trigger moment.
> 
> Another day or so and it will be time for my lungs to start trying to clear themselves, I should imagine thats going to be pretty bad, although I am ready and waiting for it with a few bottles of medicene such as mucous thinners and stuff like that.
> ...


Good luck !!!!!!
Please keep us informed.
I keep trying but too many fucking triggers, and not enough will power.
Stick with it .
Phil

----------


## Loy Toy

^ I have the same problem Phil.

Keep it up Dawg. You looked and sounded like death warmed up the last time I saw you and you have me seriously thinking about tossing the fags again.

----------


## Thetyim

Never ever assume that you have given up smoking and won the war.
It can sneak up on you at any time.

I needed to take a capsule for my sinuses last month but my water bottle was empty.
I put the capsule between my lips and went upstairs to get some water.
I walked into the kitchen picked up a lighter and tried to light the capsule.
The capsule must have triggered something in my brain because I gave up smoking over 30 years ago.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

My sister and I never smoked even though we were brought up in a smoke filled house as both our parents smoked heavily.Even to this day I wont even pick up a cigarette as I am sure I can smell it on my fingers for hours after.
Both parents died from smoking related problems,hard to see your parents killing themselves but as we know it is an addiction.
Good on you DD stay the course.

----------


## DrAndy

> I used to pick up friends packs and have a good sniff


I hope they never found out

----------


## ENT

*DD,*
Try this trick, works for me whenever I need to stop smoking for a long while, like on a plane, or in a situation where smoking is totally forbidden.

When I get that[*I] "trigger moment"[/I]*, I say to myself, *"Later".*

This has the effect of bypassing the mental conflict of *"I want a cig" versus "I don't want a cig".*

The mind then_ doesn't engage_ on that anxiety ridden conflict point at all, in this way.
You can cruise on then, doing your thing and not worry about the stuff!

Later on you'll hit another one of those "I'd kill for a smoke" stages and simply repeat the little word *"Later"*, again.
Just keep telling youself, *"Later"*, whenever the thought of a cigarette arises, the thought just goes away.
You then stop that endless argument with yourself.

It doesn't force you to say* no or yes* to tobacco, you completely *avoid* the issue, *in your mind*.

*"Later"* can be in a million years time, or even sooner, but that point in time can never be reached, so you won't even get to have a smoke.

Worked for me and a lot of my mates at sea.
Try it, it most definitely works.

By now, you're over the actual physical addiction to tobacco, it's *all* a case of turning your mind away from the problem now.

Good luck.   :Smile: 


PS.
It'll make you less cranky, too.

----------


## DrAndy

> Try this trick, works for me whenever I need to stop smoking for a long while, like on a plane, or in a situation where smoking is totally forbidden. When I get that_ "trigger moment"_, I say to myself, "Later".


the other option would be to realise that you may get arrested and fined a lot of money when you land

----------


## porkhunt

i used to smoke 20 packs of cigs a day,but since i lost one of my lungs i only smoke half as much.[cheech&chong]

----------


## Cujo

> *DD,*
> Try this trick, works for me whenever I need to stop smoking for a long while, like on a plane, or in a situation where smoking is totally forbidden.
> 
> When I get that[*I] "trigger moment"[/i]*, I say to myself, *"Later".*
> 
> This has the effect of bypassing the mental conflict of *"I want a cig" versus "I don't want a cig".*
> 
> The mind then_ doesn't engage_ on that anxiety ridden conflict point at all, in this way.
> You can cruise on then, doing your thing and not worry about the stuff!
> ...


The problem with the 'later' idea is that it doesn't close the door, it leaves it open for a smoke 'later'.
Better, I believe, to say 'never again, I hate that shit, I'm a non smoker' and be resolute.

How's it going by the way DD?

----------


## DrAndy

> The problem with the 'later' idea is that it doesn't close the door, it leaves it open for a smoke 'later'. Better, I believe, to say 'never again, I hate that shit, I'm a non smoker' and be resolute.


I suppose it would depend on the mentality of the smoker, and their determination to give up

the "later" brigade obviously do not have the strength of will to just stop, they are controlled by the drug

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> The problem with the 'later' idea is that it doesn't close the door, it leaves it open for a smoke 'later'. Better, I believe, to say 'never again, I hate that shit, I'm a non smoker' and be resolute.
> 
> 
> I suppose it would depend on the mentality of the smoker, and their determination to give up
> 
> the "later" brigade obviously do not have the strength of will to just stop, they are controlled by the drug


Yes, the smoker must recognize that, even name it, and make a FIRM decision.

----------


## ENT

^^Not a fact Andy.
The* "Later"* trick makes it easy to stop for ever.
The physical addiction to nicotine is over in approximately two days.
The rest of it is all in the mind.

Using the *"Later"* trick simply removes the struggle of conflicting desires, resulting in far less stress.
Trying to hard control oneself is the most stressful part of giving up.
It's based on the principle that nothing lasts for ever, even during times of present moment pain, physical or otherwise.

The same* "Later"* trick can be used in any conflict situation where an urge to do something negative occurs.
It can be used in weight reduction, for instance.
I use it to get back to total sobriety after being on the grog for a while.
The trick is useful during times of deprivation, it allows you to relax your way through times of conflict.

I smoke cigars or a pipe, periodically, and sometimes take _Snoos_, Swedish tobacco powder placed in between the upper gums and lip. I still get a nicotine hit out of it, but without wrecking my lungs.

----------


## barbaro

Chiming in on this thread late, but good on you DD for quitting smoking.

It's time to quit.

----------


## nigelandjan

> i used to smoke 20 packs of cigs a day,but since i lost one of my lungs i only smoke half as much.[cheech&chong]


  Jeez PK 20 packs a day !! WTF ?!?!  thats 400 fags a day  ,,,, its a wonder you only lost a lung ,,,,,, how could you see where you were going ? did you used to wear a miners lamp on your head ??

----------


## nigelandjan

^ BTW in todays money thats £140 a day or £ 980 a week ,, thats some habit pal

----------


## ENT

*Absorbing nicotine.*

*Patches,* no lung pollution.                                                                                                                                                                
*Gum,* no lung pollution.                                                                                                                                                                                               
*Chewing tobacco* = no lung pollution.                                                                                                                                                       
Organically grown(chemical free) tobacco is less harmful.

*Pipe*, esp, a Peterson (has a tar trap), smoke is savoured, not fully inhaled, thus minimal tar, almost zero lung pollution.
*Cigar,* savoured, not fully inhaled, as above.

*Roll your own cigs with filters* = increased lung pollution.(more cellulose content due to paper).

*Tailor mades,* added saltpetre to keep the buggers burning, also paper (cellulose), = increased lung pollution (coffin nails Mk 1).
*SE Asia/S Asia made cigs* = increasing lung pollution (coffin nails Mk 2).
*Chinese cigs* = max lung pollution, (coffin nails Mk 3).

*Living in a city* = increased lung pollution minus 5years off life span
*Added industrial gases, diesel and ozone* = max lung pollution = respiratory collapse.

*Living in Asia,* (brown cloud of Asia, stretches from Pakistan to China)= minus 5 years off life span.

Calculate your own risk potential from above.

ENT

----------


## ENT

Cancer (all forms) has now become the leading cause of death along with heart disease in the world.

Leading cause of death in Chiangmai/Lamphun/Lampang though, is respiratory collapse, smokers and non-smokers alike.

----------


## Carrabow

Keep hanging in there DD. Just think of all the money you are saving :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> The physical addiction to nicotine is over in approximately two days.





> I smoke cigars or a pipe, periodically, and sometimes take Snoos





> I still get a nicotine hit out of it


so you are still addicted, fair enough

later

----------


## DrAndy

> Cancer (all forms) has now become the leading cause of death along with heart disease in the world.


not true according to this

WHO | The top 10 causes of death

it may be a leading cause but not the leading cause




> *Key facts*
> 
> Cancer is a leading cause of death worldwide, accounting for 7.6 million deaths (around 13% of all deaths) in 2008 (1).Lung, stomach, liver, colon and breast cancer cause the most cancer deaths each year.

----------


## bsnub

DD is going to be one fat fukker soon enough... :Smile:  Healthier than smoking though thats for sure..

----------


## ENT

Here we are, Andy a more recent update

Deaths per 100.000
Group Cause	
of
deaths	                                    Percent      All	     Male	  Female
–	All Causes	                             100.00	  916.1   954.7	   877.1
A	Cardiovascular diseases	               29.34	  268.8    259.3	   278.4
B	Infectious and parasitic diseases    23.04	  211.3    221.17     200.4
A.1	Ischemic heart disease	                12.64	  115.8    121.4	    110.1
C	Malignant neoplasms (cancers)       12.49	  114.4    126.9	    101.7
A.2	Cerebrovascular disease (Stroke)      9.66	   88.5	81.4	     95.6
B.1	Respiratory infections	                  6.95	   63.7	63.5	     63.8
B.1.1	Lower respiratory tract infections      6.81   62.4	62.2	     62.6
D	Respiratory diseases	                  6.49	   59.5	61.1	     57.9

A full list here;
List of causes of death by rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, the top four killers are heart disease/ stroke, infectious/parasitic disease, cancer and respiratory disease.

----------


## blue

DD gone  mighty quiet on this thread....
either he's  too busy at an all you can eat buffet
or hes a recidivist

----------


## bsnub

^^ Yes Wikipedia is so creditable...

----------


## kmart

> DD gone  mighty quiet on this thread....
> either he's  too busy at an all you can eat buffet
> or hes a recidivist


Just thinking that myself.  :Smile:   Probably locked himself in a non-ventilated room and chain-smoking cartons of Camel non-filters.

----------


## ENT

I thought he'd settled into a catatonic stupor after going barking mad for a few days.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> *DD,*
> Try this trick, works for me whenever I need to stop smoking for a long while, like on a plane, or in a situation where smoking is totally forbidden.
> 
> When I get that[*I] "trigger moment"[/i]*, I say to myself, *"Later".*
> 
> This has the effect of bypassing the mental conflict of *"I want a cig" versus "I don't want a cig".*
> ...


it worked for me!

----------


## kingwilly

> ^^ Yes Wikipedia is so creditable...


Ent loves wiki, that and youtube

----------


## bsnub

^ I hope that DD is absent due to the fact that he is stuffing himself and not back to smoking..

----------


## ENT

Maybe DDs done the really smart trick by leaving the environment he was smoking in, gone on a short holliday without the familiar reminders and situational triggers.

A three week stint in the bush can help you get rid of all sorts of hangups.

----------


## dirtydog

I am still a non smoker with no interest in going back to smoking  :Smile:  although I am worried about being supersized to American obese  :Smile:

----------


## rickpattaya

Hang in there fatty.

----------


## ENT

Good on ya DD.  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> I am still a non smoker with no interest in going back to smoking  although I am worried about being supersized to American obese


 
You can eat what you want as long as you burn it off. Get creative.

----------


## Cujo

> I am still a non smoker with no interest in going back to smoking  although I am worried about being supersized to American obese


Better to be a bit chubby temporarily.
Remember, good fruit makes a delicious snack.

----------


## Thetyim

> You can eat what you want as long as you burn it off.


Sounds like my ex wife's cooking

----------


## Sailing into trouble

The fat will kill you much less quickly than the smoking. Keep it going, as others say you can beat smoking you can beat the eating cravings as well. 

good luck.

----------


## LooseBowels

I kicked the dirty filthy habit 40 years ago.

Said to myself i'm stopping, bought 10 No. 6 from the local shop, crossed the road, walked 30m and threw them unopened, still in the cellaphane into a blokes front garden.

Carried on walking, that was that :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> walked 30m and threw them unopened, still in the cellaphane into a blokes front garden


You bastard, that was DD's garden  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

In the early days of smoking abstinence I substituted candy for cigarettes.  Better to stick a lifesaver in your mouth than a cig.  After the first two week I was smoker free.  Quit in 87 and never went back.  Gained 10 pounds at first then it went away as I returned to a more normal eating routine.

I took all my clothes out of the closet and sent them to the dry cleaners and had them all smoke free.  I couldn't stand the smell of them.

Amazingly I now have an allergy to cigarette smoke.  Sinus go crazy.

Will power and desire to stop are the keys.  I had tried successfully two other times, but after a year off returned due to relationships who smoked and bar scene activity.  25 years now and never want to smoke.  Quit alcohol cold turkey over 20 years ago as well.

----------


## DrAndy

sex and coffee, that's the answer

----------


## nigelandjan

> Said to myself i'm stopping, bought 10 No. 6 from the local shop, crossed the road, walked 30m and threw them unopened, still in the cellaphane into a blokes front garden.


  If you had done that today the CCTV would have alerted the revenue collectors ( sorry silly me ) the Police , and a helicopter + 4 squad cars + fire crew + wheel clampers + a couple of social workers ,

----------


## Kwang

The price of them fags back in the UK now would have more than covered that bill

----------


## ltnt

> Quit alcohol cold turkey over 20 years ago as well.


Blue,  Explanation:  I had to quit!  Black outs,argumentative (not a happy drunk), always a drink in my hand, when not working I was drinking.  I'd say I was an alcoholic.  I knew that it was going to kill me sooner not later.  Simple choice, quit while I still could.

I knew I had a problem for years, but never faced up to it. The following incident caused me to rethink my life: I was backing out of a parking spot in a Safeway parking lot and scraped a car adjacent to me.  Rather than stop and seek the owner or call the cops to report the accident I drove away as I knew I was drunk and would go to the slammer for DUI.  What if I hit someone while driving?  Manslaughter?

I had never done anything remotely like that before.  I was openly dishonest due to my drinking addiction.  So on my return to my home I poured out the contents of a new bottle of Wild Turkey and quit right then and there.  

20 years now.  No AA or other consults, just quit.  That's the story Blue.  Certainly not trying to convert here.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> I am still a non smoker with no interest in going back to smoking  although I am worried about being supersized to American obese


 
It is comming up to 60 days DD I hope that you have not taken up the siggy again.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Mr Lick

^ A fine achievement by any standards. The worst is over i suspect, breathe that fresh air into your lungs, take the dog for a walk and break into a trot, throw a ball and chase the dog down. 

Feelng dizzy?, have a rest (no fags) walk back home again and repeat daily.

One thing I really miss is taking my dog for a walk in the UK, he was an awesomely fit terrier and made me appear as though i was standing still.  :Smile:  

Keep up the very good work DD

----------


## ltnt

Dd keep up the good work.  the fat will soon pass and you'll return to normal size soon enough.  Body shock!

----------


## grumbles1

Good luck mate, I hope it works for you. This is what I end up like when I try. lol :tantrum:

----------


## dirtydog

I haven't had any problems, the occasional moment when I think a cigarette would be a good idea, but that passes as quick as it comes.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Well done mate, keep up the good work. 

I salute you.  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Well done DD, I think that when you get to a point that you ask your self why am I still smoking
& decide it is time to give it away, it not that hard.

----------


## Thaidan

I gave up smoking 6 years ago, after smoking almost 5 boxes(chain-smoking) I used to smoke 25 years. One morning i thought by myself how can  I tell my kids not to smoke? That was the point and it changed my life to a much better life-quality. Not only saving money also everything tastes now better and I got much more time to enjoy daily things. I don't have to be worry where is the next 7/11 or do I have enough boxes at home? 

There are many other good reason giving up smoking, and every smoker know it. 

Sometimes, when I've a nice cup of coffee, I think of a cigaret, it's only a short moment and I'm happy that I didn't let this thought control me and my decision.

Last but not least, I don't care if someone smokes to me. I only think, thanks god that I got over it.

----------


## Carrabow

DD,

If you quit, do not look back.


Good on ya!!!

----------


## ENT

I hope it's all going well for you DD, no more hankering for a cig etc.

My two sons quit this year, and I'm down to the ritual puff on a pipe in the morning,  now less than one bowl of tobacco a day which I tend to puff at but not inhale.

I don't hanker for a smoke normally, and when the thought arises I say, "later", and later never arrives some days.

If I can go two days without a morning pipe, I think I'll be over it, as I don't budget for tobacco any more and can't stand the smell of the pipe around me, it lives outside on the verandah.

----------


## DrAndy

> If I can go two days without a morning pipe


I had a g/f like that

2 days and she was going crazy...

----------


## ENT

In my case it's been a matter of reducing the amount I smoke until these last few days, where the amount of tobacco smoke inhaled is down to about 20 small puffs of pipe tobacco sniffed through the nose, in a day, compared to 3-4 bowlfulls inhaled a day about three weeks ago.

I was smoking up to 40 cigs a day 2 years ago, reduced to about 15 a day a year ago by rolling my own, cig tobacco, then down to less than 10 a day until about 6 months ago when I took up my pipe again. 
My lungs became less congested smoking the pipe, and now I hardly inhale at all except via the nose, and congestion has cleared up remarkably, as has the smoker's cough.

I also have a lot more energy, noticeably so.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Whoosh  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

I promised the kids I would quit on the 16th their birthday. They have never seen me smoke and I do 6-9 a day depending on stress. I was down to 3 and going to do it last year when the floods come. 

But they can smell it on me and around me. If I can go 8 hours driving to Chaing Mai and not feel the need for a smoke it can be done.  I still cant believe dog did it. He was a heavy smoker, and quit. More power to him.

----------


## Exige

To those that have succeeded to quit smoking, well done. To those that are still trying to quit, don't give up!!!

----------


## kingwilly

> now less than one bowl of tobacco a day which I tend to puff at but not inhale.


The Bill Clinton defence.  ::doglol::

----------


## ENT

Now, the green stuff, on the other hand could be a problem.    :mid:

----------


## peterpan

Not a hard core smoker but regular and addicted, inspired by dogs effort I chucked the 'ol wonders a couple of months ago. 
Have to say I haven't looked back. the smokes were pissing me off, staining, yellow hands etc. and worse being a slave to the habit.
 The final nail was borrowing  a friends pickup. 

Fuvck me! what a stink, all most made me puke. 


To be honest haven't found it that difficult and its pleasant not having to hawk and clear ones throat all the time. 
I gave up 20 yrs ago, and restarted 10 yrs so,  so know how tenuous the road of  the right is, but as my wife  has never smoked and abhors the habit, I have some help there.My blood pressure has taken a big drop from very dangerous to moderate.
I was also inspired by Marmites disapproving looks.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

bloody hell, it is only a drug

just stop it

no excuses, no "I don't inhale", no more

then no stink, no health problems, no cash throwaway

----------


## beerlaodrinker

its been 4 weeks 2 days and 27 seconds for me now, been on the nicotine gum coz i havent got the willpower for cold turkey, lost 3 fillings so far, so a trip to the dentist this week is planned, good onya dog keep it up

----------


## peterpan

> bloody hell, it is only a drug
> 
> just stop it
> 
> no excuses, no "I don't inhale", no more
> 
> then no stink, no health problems, no cash throwaway


True Andy and we bow down to yr superior will power, but for us mere  mortals we appreciate the moral support and advice.

----------


## peterpan

*BTW* I found cold turkey the way to go, chewing gum, patches etc
 just pospone the day.

----------


## Exige

Well done! Peter.

----------


## Carrabow

Do not look back Dog!!! Good on ya

----------


## DrAndy

> BTW I found cold turkey the way to go





> bloody hell, it is only a drug 
> just stop it


wot I sed, PP

you too have superior willpower

----------


## ENT

To me, giving up tobacco is not a matter of having a "superior" will power or not, it's been a process of evaluation, cause and effect, watching how my body reacts to decreasing amounts of the drug and adjusting my lifestyle to suit without any stress.

So far, I'm down to a few puffs a day of a pipe, got no more smoker's cough, feeling really good with a lot more energy available, I don't compensate with eating, snacking etc, and I can still go to the pub, have a few beers, light up the pipe for a puff or two and leave it in the ashtray for the rest of the evening.

That, to me, is progress, and I'll continue on that path until one day I won't light the pipe in the morning, I won't smoke for a day, or two, then it'll all be over for me without withdrawal symptoms. 

I'm confident about that, because it's the way I've chosen to give up, no pressure, nothing.

To each his own, and good luck to all.

----------


## Carrabow

> To me, giving up tobacco is not a matter of having a "superior" will power or not, it's been a process of evaluation, cause and effect, watching how my body reacts to decreasing amounts of the drug and adjusting my lifestyle to suit without any stress.
> 
> So far, I'm down to a few puffs a day of a pipe, got no more smoker's cough, feeling really good with a lot more energy available, I don't compensate with eating, snacking etc, and I can still go to the pub, have a few beers, light up the pipe for a puff or two and leave it in the ashtray for the rest of the evening.
> 
> That, to me, is progress, and I'll continue on that path until one day I won't light the pipe in the morning, I won't smoke for a day, or two, then it'll all be over for me without withdrawal symptoms. 
> 
> I'm confident about that, because it's the way I've chosen to give up, no pressure, nothing.
> 
> To each his own, and good luck to all.


 
What makes me mad is, I am OK on the plane. When I get off of the bugger and I smell smoke. I am fooked.

----------


## hillbilly

My daughter, wife and doctor is constantly on my ass about drinking and smoking. So I have cut down considerably. Less than a 1/2 a pack a day for smokes and maybe three cans of beer Chang in the evening.

Will I ever quit both? I have no idea, just being honest...

----------


## Carrabow

> My daughter, wife and doctor is constantly on my ass about drinking and smoking. So I have cut down considerably. Less than a 1/2 a pack a day for smokes and maybe three cans of beer Chang in the evening.
> 
> Will I ever quit both? I have no idea, just being honest...


 
Hey Billy, Smoke Pot  :Smile: 


Just kiddin'


The fooking things are 6$ in the US.

NY is more, or Cali...


Airport    :smiley laughing:  There goes your 401K

----------


## Exige

> Will I ever quit both? I have no idea, just being honest...


Don't have to quit both. Just quit one of them and you're already halfway to a healthier lifestyle.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

> My daughter, wife and doctor is constantly on my ass about drinking and smoking. So I have cut down considerably. Less than a 1/2 a pack a day for smokes and maybe three cans of beer Chang in the evening.


And how many in the morning and during the day?

----------


## peterpan

When Marmite and I were visiting BG in hospital there was anther guy there. (farang) same age and name as I. 
He chocked to death from smoking related complications, absolutely alone and friendless. what a sad, lonely life.

----------


## DrAndy

> To me, giving up tobacco is not a matter of having a "superior" will power or not, it's been a process of evaluation, cause and effect, watching how my body reacts to decreasing amounts of the drug and adjusting my lifestyle to suit without any stress.


I hadn't realised you had such an amusing bENT to you

----------


## DrAndy

> He chocked to death from smoking related complications, absolutely alone and friendless. what a sad, lonely life.


sad, but I don't think every smoker is like that!

----------


## DrAndy

> Less than a 1/2 a pack a day for smokes and maybe three cans of beer Chang in the evening.  Will I ever quit both? I have no idea, just being honest...


never mind the Chang, that just tastes bad

stop smoking, that is the real killer

----------


## kmart

> To me, giving up tobacco is not a matter of having a "superior" will power or not, it's been a process of evaluation, cause and effect, watching how my body reacts to decreasing amounts of the drug and adjusting my lifestyle to suit without any stress.
> 
> So far, I'm down to a few puffs a day of a pipe, got no more smoker's cough, feeling really good with a lot more energy available, I don't compensate with eating, snacking etc, and I can still go to the pub, have a few beers, light up the pipe for a puff or two and leave it in the ashtray for the rest of the evening.
> 
> That, to me, is progress, and I'll continue on that path until one day I won't light the pipe in the morning, I won't smoke for a day, or two, then it'll all be over for me without withdrawal symptoms. 
> 
> I'm confident about that, because it's the way I've chosen to give up, no pressure, nothing.
> 
> To each his own, and good luck to all.


No offense, but it sounds like you're just prolonging the agony. If you're having to "adjust your lifestyle to suit without any stress" it sounds like the rest of your life is revolving around your nicotine addiction. (I used to do the same, and justified all sorts of daft regimes to myself just to keep on smoking).
Reading a copy of this book will help you give up for good.  (free download).
Allen Carr&#039;s Easy Way To Stop Smoking (Download free PDF E-Book) | Joga sveikatai

----------


## ENT

It's hard to say.

At about  a month or so past my last cigarette and smoking a few puffs on the pipe a day I feel 100% better, more energy etc and clearer headed. Because I weened off cigs onto a pipe and then reduced, the smoker's cough has now gone, only happening in the mornings when I take a few puffs on the pipe, otherwise I don't cough any more.

A lot of my coughing in Chiangmai is due to the air pollution there, similarly in cities, diesel pollution being the common factor, although Chiangmai has a very hyigh level of ozone, the highest in 5thailand which makes the Chiangmai cough so distinctive. When in Pai that cough disappears except when the smoke season starts.

I cough less in Bangkok than Chianfmai! India, especially Kolkatta really knocks my lungs around, worse than aroundthe ghats of Varanasi.

The best thing I did at Xmas last was to stop drinking spirits.
I stll have a pint or three a couple of times a week if I haven't got a home brew going, more a social thing at the pub than anything, otherwise I'll drink a couple of bottles of red wine a week at home.

Alcohol was my worst enemy, now I can take it or leave it, the same with my pipe, it doesn't live in my pocket any more, and I'm now contemplating the last days of tobacco use.

I don't think it'll be a problem, I want to just stop without any other substitute like over eating.

I've carefully re-arranged my diet, bit by bit, eat lots of salmon. less red meat, more garlic and live raw sprouts in my vege menu and have cut out all processed and canned foods except milk, yoghurt, cheese and butter. I bake all my own wholemeal bread, now growing all my sprouts and yoghurt from processed milk, but have found an organic raw milk supplier.

Also, I have a clean water supply, *unfluoridated*, unchlorinated, moderate calkcium content.

All this has helped me, I feel much more vigorous, less tired, happier and sleep well, remembering my dreams as I wake up, and they're really nice and informative.

----------


## ENT

> No offense, but it sounds like you're just prolonging the agony. If you're having to "adjust your lifestyle to suit without any stress" it sounds like the rest of your life is revolving around your nicotine addiction. (I used to do the same, and justified all sorts of daft regimes to myself just to keep on smoking).
> Reading a copy of this book will help you give up for good.  (free download).
> Allen Carr's Easy Way To Stop Smoking (Download free PDF E-Book) | Joga sveikatai


No offence taken mate, and thanks for the link, I'll read the book.

My stop smoking trip has been part of a total life style change/adjustment as I prepare for another adventure in life.

I knew that after more than fifty years of smoking, drinking, getting into all sorts of pollution and poisons that I had to withdraw and detox. 
My health has been really good so far, but I've seen the folly of my ways and now want a better life and a long one, which is achievable.

Stopping smoking for me was not because I felt sick or something, I got a load of silica and  fungus in my lungs from caving and archaeology.

Once I started feeling congested I looked at all the possible reasons and hit all probable causes, including smoking, one by one.

It's taken just over a year to clear my lungs of the silica, coughing up mud, and so I thought why not give up smoking too.

The fungal infection is reducing using herbal inhalants. Doctor's advice is an antibiotic, but I rarely touched them in my life, but may do so if the fungus doesn't piss off within the next few weeks. It's definitely dying off as the doctor did predict it could, but that's more due to eating and living better, high Vit C and protein diet. I feel really vigorous.

The smoking habit was the hardest thing to stop, the urge to reach for the tobacco and roll up.
Now that urge is gone, it became an urge to fill the pipe for a puff, and now my pipe (which I used to smoke normally) has become an unwelcome guest in my house, and is now no more than an occasional companion.

I took my father's doctor's advice about quitting tobacco. He told me outright that because of his personality type (me and grandad the same too) the stress of not smoking(tobacco is a central nervous system depressant) killed him, as it did my grandad at 92 yoa when interfering realatives took his "smelly old pipe" off him. 

He wasn't sick or dying, but he was dead in three weeks.

"You took away my only companion." he said.
So he died.

I don't intend to go that way, too much to live for, but I guarantee (especially to myself), that within a very short time at this rate, that I will be a non smoker.

Thanks mate.

----------


## keekwai

> Drink Mullein Tea.


I've searched Google, asked Thai/Chinese Herb shops, drug stores no luck ... where do you get it in Thailand?

----------


## keekwai

^ Well that's all nice to know ... but where can I get the tea?

 :tieme:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Very good that you give up smoking because Smoking harms nearly every organ of the body. Smoking causes many diseases and reduces the health of smokers in general. Smoking is cause of death. The adverse health effects from cigarette smoking account for an estimated 443,000 deaths, or nearly one of every five deaths, each year in the United States.More deaths are caused each year by tobacco use than by all deaths from human immunodeficiency virus (HIV), illegal drug use, alcohol use, motor vehicle injuries, suicides, and murders combined.Smoking causes an estimated 90% of all lung cancer deaths in men and 80% of all lung cancer deaths in women.An estimated 90% of all deaths from chronic obstructive lung disease are caused by smoking. So do not ever think about smoking.



Geeeeeeeeeeeeee's it mite be for some people my dad smoked upto 60 years old.
He is 89 year old now & my mother who sat beside him all of those years is 87 & still driving the car to town 50 kilometres for supplies.

It is a good thing to stop smoking but I thing that it is not only smoking there has to be some thing to go with the smoking. ( it no alcohol as he like his drinks)

----------


## ENT

Chiangmai has the highest level of deaths from respiratory collapse in Thailand.
Respiratory diseases are also the leadsing cause od death in Chiangmai, with most cases coming from Lamphun and Lampang.

This is due to the high ozone level(Chiangmai has the highest ozone level in Thailand) and the high level of unburnt hydrocarbons from diesel exhaust and rice straw burn off.

Ozone and unburnt hydrocarbons combine under the action of UV light to form a carcinogen breathed in by all animal life in Chiangmai.

Lampang produces a huge amount of toxic smoke from its chemical factories, and this toxic mix is killing the Chiangmai populace faster than stroke or any amount of tobacco smoked.

The two main effects of tobacco smoking is the clogging of airways in the lungs, so reducing theamount of oxygen available to the smoker as well as causing emphysima, and the second is constriction of blood vessels causing a limited blood flow through the body.
The overall effect is to create conditions suitable for the build up od cholesterol in the blood vessels, as decreased blood flows can not push the plaque away and flush the vascular system.
A third condition is deposits of unburnt carbon are left in the lungs, also restricting air ways.
Very little carcinogenic matter is actually inhaled compared to the amount inhaled fro living beside a road or travelling to work.
These are the factors at play when people suffer pulmonary collapse, it's not tobacco smoke, it's mainly diesel that's killing folk off.

I've also given up cigarettes by weaning off onto a pipe and now I only take the occasional puff about three times a day, and feel good about it as theamountb of tobacco fumes from the pipe that I smoke contains very little caqrbon or tar, and I live in a diesel free environment.
When I spend a day in town which has diesel fumes everywhere, I cough while in town, my eyes water and cough out black phlegm when I get home.
That doesn't happen just taking a few puffs on my pipe a day.

I'm down to a few puffs of baccy a day, inhaled only via my nose, just a touch of nicotine, as a central nervous system depressant.
I will stop using the pipe in a frew days as I wean onto a little chewing tobacco instead, and I think I'll be tobacco free within a month, without vany withdrawal problems or urge to smoke the stuff again.

I did it my way, and it works for me.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Chiangmai has the highest level of deaths from respiratory collapse in Thailand.
> Respiratory diseases are also the leadsing cause od death in Chiangmai, with most cases coming from Lamphun and Lampang.
> 
> This is due to the high ozone level(Chiangmai has the highest ozone level in Thailand) and the high level of unburnt hydrocarbons from diesel exhaust and rice straw burn off.
> 
> Ozone and unburnt hydrocarbons combine under the action of UV light to form a carcinogen breathed in by all animal life in Chiangmai.
> 
> Lampang produces a huge amount of toxic smoke from its chemical factories, and this toxic mix is killing the Chiangmai populace faster than stroke or any amount of tobacco smoked.
> 
> ...



Good onyu Ent do it your way I stop 2 year ago   :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> These are the factors at play when people suffer pulmonary collapse, it's not tobacco smoke, it's mainly diesel that's killing folk off.


that may be true, but the combined effect must be worse

I don't suppose you have any links for your statement, as I believe it is just your personalviewpoint

or do you?

----------


## ENT

Cheers mate, I honestly do feel better.
It's the reduced phlegm, so more oxygen, so clearer head and less puffing up hills, and the veins and arteries have opened up so I've got better blood circulation and far more strength and energy.
The other trick was to eat loads of garlic and salmon instead of beef to reduce blood cholesterol, and I've been losing weight at about quarter or so a kilo a week, down to one inch of pinched belly fat, sides and front, not bad, considering only walking and push/pull ups.
I haven't had the urge to eat more doing it this way either.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Ye I gave up after sitting out side the TAX office in Ratchaburi
2 or 3 time a week for 2-3 hours a day just told myself why the fu-k am I smoking.
I stoped that day.
Keep going all the way

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> These are the factors at play when people suffer pulmonary collapse, it's not tobacco smoke, it's mainly diesel that's killing folk off.
> 
> 
> that may be true, but the combined effect must be worse
> 
> I don't suppose you have any links for your statement, as I believe it is just your personalviewpoint
> 
> or do you?


No, I don't have any links for the Chiangmai death rates data, that was info received from my partner who works at Maharaj Chiangmai.

The other info on the hydrocarbons and ozone UV  combo came from the chemistry dept of Otago uniNZ  in 2006.
I have seen an article on it, but you'll have to search for it yourself, it's on the net somewhere.
The studies were done using Taiwan as the clean air reference area (largely tobacco smoke and wood/coal smoke free) for  pollution relative to cases of respiratory failure measured globally.
People were popping off just as fast in Taiwan as they were in any other more polluted tobacco smokers city, and the conclusion drawn from that, was that diesel being the only major polutant in the environment in Taiwan,  was the cause of respiratory failure there, as elsewhere.

----------


## alitongkat

what i found noticable... not in the thailand city areas, compared with europe...

the windows outside here are easy to wash... there is no much fat (?) on it, compared to europe, where its the major problem...

a sort of smear there on it, which is difficult to dissolve, in contrary to thailand, where it appeared only plain dirt/dust...

----------


## ENT

The same was said by NASA about the new Mars rover Curiosity.
Curiosity must first scrub it's "digestive" analytical system with Martian soil, then eliminate it (discard) to remove  the thin contaminating film of oil on the surface of its earth based components.
This oily film is apparently inherent in earth's atmosphere, and clings to every surface on the planet.

It may be more prevalent in heavily industrialised areas.

----------


## peterpan

I went to the Doc yesterday for a new regime of blood pressure pills.  (Smokes are 15 dollars a pack), went asked if I smoke, replied not for 19 months and not likely to ever again, cigarettes are 15  dollars pack of 20 here, luckily the addiction seems to have died a death here in OZ.
 :bananaman:

----------

